# Just want to share something...



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sometimes between coats of epoxy I notice a get a little dust on the 1st layer of epoxy and have had the toughest time trying to figure out what to use to get it off that wont leave any other particles....Last night I used a coffee filter to whipe off the dust and it worked beautifully...


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

aren't they wonderous lil things... I use them as covers for stuff I micro wave... also folded into 1/4'ers they make excellent covers for the drain holes in pots when repotting plants for in the house...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Rockfish1 said:


> covers for the drain holes in pots when repotting plants for in the house...


:beer:


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Rockfish1 said:


> also folded into 1/4'ers they make excellent covers for the drain holes in pots when repotting plants for in the house...


Hmm now i wonder wat plants your growing in ur house


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

"Viva" paper towels work well too.


----------



## galaxy51 (Feb 4, 2009)

Cheap toilet paper. The comercial single layer stuff on narrow rolls found in bathrooms that make you wonder if you really have to go that bad. It leaves no fuzzy lint particles behind.  Facial tissue often is impregnated with an oily lotion.
Cheap TP is used when faceting stones for jewelry.


----------

